# Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Farmer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Shown here is USDA Georgia official Shirley Sherrod. (YouTube)

Days after the NAACP clashed with Tea Party members over allegations of racism, a video has surfaced showing an Agriculture Department official regaling an NAACP audience with a story about how she withheld help to a white farmer facing bankruptcy -- video that now has forced the official to resign.
Shirley Sherrod, the department's Georgia director of Rural Development, [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY"]YouTube- NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/nomedia] describing "the first time I was faced with having to help a white farmer save his farm." Sherrod, who is black, claimed the farmer took a long time trying to show he was "superior" to her. The audience laughed as she described how she determined his fate. 
"He had to come to me for help. What he didn't know while he was taking all that time trying to show me he was superior to me was I was trying to decide just how much help I was going to give him," she said. "I was struggling with the fact that so many black people have lost their farmland and here I was faced with having to help a white person save their land -- so I didn't give him the full force of what I could do. I did enough."
The Agriculture Department announced Monday, shortly after FoxNews.com published its initial report on the video, that Sherrod had resigned.

Full Story:
FOXNews.com - Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Farmer


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

wow.. I'm sooooo shocked this happens in the year 2010.... I'm shocked a black woman in a position of substantial power, was speaking at a conference for the advancement of _one_ race, and found it humorous that she dissed another...

Almost as shocking as not hearing a damn thing from the racist, err terrorist, oops sorry, chosen one, who probably gave her the job.. Maybe I'll ask Rev Jeremiah Wright if he counseled Odumbfuckama against appointing her....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Unreal.....you wanna see racism turn on PBS any day of the week and watch BasicBlack.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

i hope the farmer gets retroactive dollars, and a big lawsuit against her rich ass


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Now they are saying the video was edited by a conservative blogger. Funny though if it were the other way around she would still be fired and smeared all over the media. I really dont believe it was selectively edited, I think that was the only way they could come up with a way to get out of it.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Sherrod not sure she would go back to Ag Dept - Yahoo! News

That lasted long......I'm sure this racist will be getting her job back. I'd bet my bottom dollar on it. I can only imagine if this was a white woman saying this at WAACP (o wait there can't be a WASP advancement group that's racist) meeting how the media and public would react.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Unfortunatley the tape was selectively edited, if you listen and watch the whole video it paints a picture of what she was describing. The event she was talking about happened some 24 years ago. I started to jump to conclussions my self but when I watched the video my conclussions are little bit different. I dont believe she needed to be forced into resignation with out being able to explain herself.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Wow this situation is turning into a shit storm. On the unedited tape she does say she gave the white farmer just enough help to him save his farm. But she says she learned a lesson from this that she should work for all poor folks black or white. It looks like FOX stepped on their whiny


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Fox reported it as they got it, its the Brobama administration that overreacted. It was nice to see her treated the same as white people are treated (immediately fired without the whole story) but after listening to the whole video she sounds perfectly reasonable and deserves her job back. If anything she is more enlightened because of that whole issue, and could do well to spread her message.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

Thats the major difference between libtards and people with brains...we can admit we were wrong, and move on.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Analysis: Race issues beset Obama's "post-racial" presidency*

(Reuters) - Many supporters of Barack Obama hoped his election as America's first black president might herald an era of post-racial politics, but race has been an issue his administration just can't seem to avoid.

Division and tension between black and white Americans has cropped up repeatedly over Obama's 18 months in office, hurting his popularity and distracting from his political agenda.

The issue surfaced this week when the Agriculture Department pushed a black official to resign after allegations she discriminated against a white farmer, only to apologize a day later for acting too quickly and without the facts.

Analysis: Race issues beset Obama's post-racial presidency | Reuters


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Fa*

*Vilsack Offers to Rehire Ousted Civil Servant*


Agriculture secretary says he is offering Shirley Sherrod a new job after forcing her to resign over a video clip that showed her making racial remarks at an NAACP event

Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack said Wednesday he has offered to rehire the civil servant he forced to resign two days ago over her comments about race that were taken out of context in a brief video clip.
Vilsack said he offered Shirley Sherrod, who was the state director of rural development in Georgia, a unique new position at the agency but wouldn't go into details. Sherrod told The Associated Press she is considering the offer. 
"I accept full responsibility with regret," Vilsack said at a news conference. "She's been put through hell. I could have and should have done a better job."
Vilsack said he extended his "profound apologies" to Sherrod and added that the experience has been a "teachable moment for me, a teachable moment for all of us."
Vilsack also emphasized that the White House applied no pressure to his decision to sack Sherrod.


----------

